# adding Signature in Mail app



## Picassoman (May 3, 2009)

Wanted to add a signature to an email account in Mail but don't seem to have a signature option under Mail -> Preferences.

Running Mail 1.3.11 (v622/624) on OS X 10.3.9.

This seems to be where I should add the signature for this version of Mail.

Any ideas what might be wrong or how I can activate the Signature option.

thanks in advance,
-pm


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Open the Mail preferences and there should be a button at the top of the window that says Signatures. If there is a black arrow on the right side of the icons across the top, click on it and see if it shows up now.


----------



## Picassoman (May 3, 2009)

Afraid under Preferences there is no Signature option !!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you gone to the help menu yet and searched for signature yet? I'm running 10.5 and it has signature options.


----------



## Picassoman (May 3, 2009)

I presume the signature would depend on the version of Mail and not the OS. But from what I have researched, this version of Mail should have a signature option. Maaybe its corrupt and needs to be re-installed ????


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, Mail is tied to the OS, and the only way to upgrade it is to upgrade the OS. If you can add signatures in that version of Mail, you will find it in the Help menu on the top of the screen in the menu bar when you are in Mail.


----------



## Picassoman (May 3, 2009)

OK - as suggested on another post, I setup a new account on the mac. Logged in using this account and setup my email a/c in Mail. 

Under Mail -> Preferences I could see signature , rules etc. 

So its the same installation of Mail for both accounts on the Mac but I can only see the signature option for one account. This seems to indicate that the Mail I'm using with the existing / older account is corrupt in some way.

However I have no ideas on how to fix. Any suggestions ?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Deleting preferences would be the 1st thing to do, but that also would cause you to set up all your email accounts again, and is generally not a pleasant thing to do (been there, done that). What I would do is make a copy of both preference files and then install the developer's tools for OS X and then use Property List Editor to look at the two files, and see if there is something missing or added that turns the signature option on or off.


----------



## Picassoman (May 3, 2009)

In the end it was simply a missing toolbar !!!
Mail -> Preferences -> Click view on the main (top of the screen) menu -> Click Show Toolbar

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*rolls eyes* Great to know that things like that can be changed (But why, who knows.).


----------

